# Best Sports shoes?



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm planning to buy a sports shoe. I will mostly use it to wear for gym for jogging etc. Apart from this it would be good if its trendy so that I can wear it outside as well but primarily it will be for exercising! My budget is less than 2k. I think popular brands are Reebok, Addidas and Nike. I personally like Nike but I think they will be expensive.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

Reebok is the best.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 13, 2008)

Nike Nike Nike....But it will be costlier..Kuch din pehele tak sale laga tha yaar...shayad saste mein mil jate...Last weekend panjagutta central gaya tha ...there were some good discount going on...probably discount ended on sunday..


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 13, 2008)

well if u focus on jogging and gym purpose then u should for Adidas Joggers... they are awesome... 

but if u need them to be trendy and sports as well.. go for reebok... but i believe ur budget for these brands is less... u could have taken it somedays back as all had around 40% off... 

i myself bought a reebok of 4k in just 2.4k...


----------



## chicha (Mar 13, 2008)

well i love shoes, my first one was a reebok, and then nike and then adidas, new balance, fela, i also had sperndi, (sorry for the spelling mistakes)  i was going to buy a puma but i ended up with adidas.
all were very good. some lasted really long while the others lasted a little over 6 months.

i love adidas, nike, they are the best.

for your budget you will get really nice shoes from power, i had them too. 
really nice ones, but i do not remember how long they lasted.
and since i have large foot size my shoes are expensive, my current adidas are 4K. so i really think you should be able to knock some good shoes.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 13, 2008)

the best pair of soprts shoes I wore from lotto,freakin' awesome shoes.I still miss them.(they were about 3k)


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 13, 2008)

Ya Lotto was my favourite brand... i have tourchered them for 2 long years like hell but they showed no evidence of that... finally got stollen... or might be they ran away... 

After that they are no where available..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 13, 2008)

Dude. there is no specific no.1 in shoemakers.

Go to all the stores, check out models and pick one that suites you best.

What you should not do is get into one store (nike or adidas or...) and grab best availabe shoe.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

Take my advice,Bata ke 90 Rs wale shoes le lo


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

^ Tu pehenta hai woh  LOL
waise i recommend Adidas and Reebok


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ^ Tu pehenta hai woh  LOL
> waise i recommend Adidas and Reebok


Tu pehenta hoga
Main to reebok ke pehenta hu


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ Main bolna chahta tha ki tu pehnta hai kya ? fir kyun recommend kar raha hai


----------



## KHUBBU (Mar 13, 2008)

for gym u need to have a shoe with flat base because u need to have balance....i.e. trainers....
for running u need a shoe with good sole & cushion on pressure points....this is necessary so that it doesnt hurt.  
Dont get Trainers and use then for running...however u can use running ones for gym also...provided u do not do total body strength workouts....which puts pressure on your legs or requires u too stand during the whole set...like squats etc.

all these brands have seperate sections for trainers and running shoes...I prefer Reebok...get ur shoes from some Factory outlet u might get good discount!


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> the best pair of soprts shoes I wore from lotto,freakin' awesome shoes.I still miss them.(they were about 3k)



I remember when I was much younger my uncle gave me a pair of Lotto shoes and they were so good! I still don't remember how long they lasted? But they did last for a long time!



Sunny1211993 said:


> Take my advice,Bata ke 90 Rs wale shoes le lo



Arey bhai I told less than Rs 2000 and not less than Rs 100. Maybe I should have mentioned more than Rs 1000 and less than Rs 2000.



KHUBBU said:


> for gym u need to have a shoe with flat base because u need to have balance....i.e. trainers....
> for running u need a shoe with good sole & cushion on pressure points....this is necessary so that it doesnt hurt.
> Dont get Trainers and use then for running...however u can use running ones for gym also...provided u do not do total body strength workouts....which puts pressure on your legs or requires u too stand during the whole set...like squats etc.
> 
> all these brands have seperate sections for trainers and running shoes...I prefer Reebok...get ur shoes from some Factory outlet u might get good discount!



That was quite informative! Thanks a lot dude! Right now I'm looking essentially for gym where I would be mostly be on Treadmill, Cross Trainer etc. I think budget maybe an issue!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 13, 2008)

Guys.... Any company that has descent designs in shoe size 12? (UK 12, US 13, EUR 47)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ Reebok... (Adidas too is good but I prefer reebok.. Its a little cheaper then Adidas)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

@ajayritik -try RBK pump shoes.They are very comfortable.I have a good experience with them.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2008)

I finally bought a Reebok Runner shoes for 2k from a factory outlet. He gave me 30% off. I checked Nike and Addidas but finally settled for this one. Thanks all for your feedback.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> waise i recommend Adidas and Reebok


Reebok is actually a subsidiary of Adidas......

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reebok


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Quiz_Master.... 

I am using RBK pair right now... I couldn't find any other...


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 15, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> the best pair of soprts shoes I wore from lotto,freakin' awesome shoes.I still miss them.(they were about 3k)



Dude!!! U forgot Sania Mirza used to endorse them too .... weeeeeeeee!!!!


----------

